# Any birders out there?



## Jo Stickel (Mar 14, 2020)

I like to watch the hummingbirds in my garden as they fly from flower to flower, but these birds from Columbia are really amazing.


----------



## drifter (Mar 14, 2020)

I tried to be a birder twelve or fifteen years ago. I tried again six or eight years ago.
Bought field glasses, camera, loaded up on bird feed. What do I have to show for it?
An old camera, old field glasses, no pictures. Happy birds and tired old me.

I had one hummingbird show up in all the time I tried, time and again. A two tone grey.
He wasn't very pretty. Expect he didn't think I was either. He never tarried very long.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 14, 2020)

I enjoy watching birds and put out two hummingbird feeders every year when the Ruby Throated one start their migration. We always wind up with a full time resident near the front feeder outside the kitchen window and a full time resident in the backyard. They are very territorial about "their" feeder.

In the backyard we keep a seed feeder, and a suet feeder loaded all year around.

We had an English Setter for many years and she was a devoted bird watcher. When we hiked in the woods, she was not the least bit interested in deer, squirrels, foxes, snakes or anything else. When I tried to point them out, she would give me that "I am not that kind of girl" look and continue walking. When she died, we named her favorite bird feeder "The Bea Memorial Feeder" and I am duty bound to keep it loaded in her memory.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't make an effort to watch every day but I do keep the binoculars right by the bay window for any type of wild life I see. We had a Ruby throated Grosbeak stop by the feeder early each spring. I haven't seen him in awhile. I also counted 4 species of woodpeckers. 
We have hawks,turkeys, vultures and many of the smaller birds. Pretty Cardinals and a few Blue birds also. 
Our Humming birds aren't that pretty either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't put out feeders, but I get a lot of birds in my back and front yard and I like to watch them, except for the crows and magpies that can be very aggressive.  When we go camping I often have binoculars to see interesting birds better.  When the sun shines on our taillight lens on our truck, hummingbirds are always attracted and hover around our camper.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

I used to put out a bird feeder when I had a nice porch but don't anymore..no porch.  However the managers and others here put out bird feeders in front of the buildings.  There are all sorts of birds flocking to this place...such cuties too!  

I sometimes look out my back window at the birds in the big tree behind.  I also sometime throw out leftover pizza crusts for them to the roof and then they spar over it!


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 14, 2020)

Fed the birds in the yard for many years until the missus became allergic to their mites. We counted over 50 different species that came to our feeders, natives and migrants, and participated in the Cornell feeder census twice. Can't have the feeders anymore, but we still enjoy watching and identifying the birds in our neighborhood...including a pair of red-tailed hawks that have been around for a couple of years now...


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm probably in the minority regarding Magpies. They are one of my favourite birds from my years in Australia. They are saucy and very smart. One flew into the caravan and sat behind me, waiting for a bit of chicken while I made sandwiches. It kept coming back. Cheeky little thing!


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 15, 2020)

We've had a place set up in the back yard that has both bird, n' hummingbird feeders. It's mostly been Mrs. Hazy's project over the years but I'll pitch in when needed. Also put in a shallow concrete bird bath which I have to keep an eye on. The sun will heat up the concrete and dry up the water really fast ..


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 30, 2020)

I feed the hummingbirds every year. At times I have had 3 feeders, separated of course. Try to get some pictures of them....lol.
    They even tell me the food is low, my desk faces a lake window and I hang a feeder there. Last two years a male will hover in the window
watching me. When I look up he would go up to the feeder then right back down to look at me again. They are so curious, and friendly once they settle in.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

I have 4 feeders in my garden...  and a bird bath and fountain. We don't get exotic birds here but we do get ground feeders ,  The robins, Blackbirds ,  the wood pigeons and collared doves... and  the vastly superiorly intelligent Jays ,  goldfinches, blue-tits, sparrows, Blackcaps, Long-tailed tits,   all feed at the feeders,  ( murdering starlings are blocked from getting into the feeders.. )...  Kites fly above and swoop down silently on the small mammals like voles, ..  Murdering Sparrowhawks, swoop onto the screaming pigeons   .. and magpies galore in the Mature trees in their hundreds  (noisy sods) .....and occasional crows.  Mainly woodland birds because we have large woodland close to our house


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2020)

Just passed  this set of white swans who migrate here every spring.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 16, 2020)

Not a birder per-say but I do enjoy them.


----------



## HillbillyJane (Jul 4, 2020)

I've just started up with a new set of feeders. I used to feed the birds here, then it just petered out over the years. Now it's back with a passion. I have two regular feeders (one with finch seed, one with nyger). I refuse to have sunflower seeds near these ones because the blue jays are very bold and chase the other birds off. I may set up a feeder for them in the distance at a later date. I also have a hummingbird feeder I just set up today. We have a lot of hummingbirds here, and they're saucy. They'll fly right up to us when we sit outside and scare us (we also have a lot of hornets, so the buzzing is startling). The resin bird bath I just set up has attracted an amazing following. 

Plus the usual hawks, turkey vultures, and bald eagles on occasion.

We have a large pond, so it attracts plenty of waterfowl: mergansers, mallards, eiders, Canada geese, cormorants (thankfully rarely), and occasionally, loons. We have a resident blue heron that stays until autumn. The most thrilling bird I've seen down there once was a white egret. For me to get any decent photos, I would need something better than my phone, sadly.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi, Jane and welcome to the forum.  

Thank you for that nice and pleasant,  and interesting post of yours.  
You have a terrific location and environment for bird watching....it sounds great.

I love to see any wild birds that come in sight of my windows!
I see a lot of American Goldfinches.... and Cardinals....Nuthatches.... woodpecker varieties....and others.

In many years past, i did see some of the birds that you named, 
in marshes or in the woods, or in lakes.

I did see hummingbirds here, in recent years, but none came this year, I don't know why,
but I missed them.


----------



## old medic (Jul 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> keep a seed feeder, and a suet feeder loaded all year around.


And add a few humming bird feeders.... Have a flower patch for them too... 
We stay covered in birds here... Several ponds so ducks and geese, hawks, owls and on a very rare occasion an Eagle


----------



## juliet799 (Oct 10, 2020)

I enjoy bird watching through the window so I put a bird feeder pole outside our kitchen window so I can watch blue jays and hummingbirds real close. That great to see colorful birds dropping by during the day at your house.


----------



## Chet (Oct 10, 2020)

I can't say I'm a "birder" since I am not a bird encyclopedia like some enthusiasts. I have a home-made feeder in back hanging from a clothes line just high enough so squirrels can't jump up to it, but they will climb the poles and dangle from the line to get to the feeder. I have to get a squirrel baffle.  

Mostly I'm getting song sparrows with sunflower seed now with the occasional cardinal. Once in a while blue jay "raiders" visit but don't stay long.

In the winter I get juncos using seed mix in a ground feeder. 

I get some I see very infrequently so I have to look them up.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

I am partially a "birder" or bird fan.  I started by buying two feeders and the sparrows really love those, then I got another one because so many doves and grackles and cowboy birds showed up.  However, they are too big for the feeders so, I put out feed for them on the ground in planter bottoms and old iron skillets.  I also bought a bird bath and keep clean water in it.  I feed them once a day in the morning.  I have seen a blue jay and roadrunner stop buy.  Now, I have my usual crowd of birds that count on coming every morning for breakfast.  Now, I don't know what to expect in the colder weather.  Plus, I don't know whether to put out a bird house.  We have trees around our apartments and we had plenty of baby birds this past Spring show up and get fed by the mother birds.  I just love watching them in the morning and evening.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Plus, I really LOVE your thread about birders.  It gives me other posters to say what they are doing and things they share here.  That helps a lot.  So, Thank You!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)

juliet799 said:


> I enjoy bird watching through the window so I put a bird feeder pole outside our kitchen window so I can watch blue jays and hummingbirds real close. That great to see colorful birds dropping by during the day at your house.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> View attachment 127301


Oh, you are so welcome!  When I saw this post, it just excited me!  I love watching the many birds, but don't know how to atract others like finches, and my hummingbird feeder got blown down and it was glass so it crashed and no more.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Oh, you are so welcome!  When I saw this post, it just excited me!  I love watching the many birds, but don't know how to atract others like finches, and my hummingbird feeder got blown down and it was glass so it crashed and no more.


Finches like niger seed and millet more than any other type of seed. You can get special feeders for them. 
You can also get hard plastic feeders for the hummingbirds. Watching birds is very relaxing and enjoyable


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Oh, you are so welcome!  When I saw this post, it just excited me!  I love watching the many birds, but don't know how to atract others like finches, and my hummingbird feeder got blown down and it was glass so it crashed and no more.


There's a general rule of thumb in the birding world, the 3 things or requirements rule in order to draw-in birds to visit.

Food, trees, and water. Over and above those 3 main things, knowing which birds are ground feeders and which aren't, also helps.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> There's a general rule of thumb in the birding world, the 3 things or requirements rule in order to draw-in birds to visit.
> 
> Food, trees, and water. Over and above those 3 main things, knowing which birds are ground feeders and which aren't, also helps.


Thank you Aunt Marg!  I figured the doves and grackles were ground feeders, so they get fed there.  I love reading other posts, it helps a lot.  Thank you.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Finches like niger seed and millet more than any other type of seed. You can get special feeders for them.
> You can also get hard plastic feeders for the hummingbirds. Watching birds is very relaxing and enjoyable


Thanks a lot, Keesha.  I will put out niger seed and a different feeder for them.  I will let you know who comes to join the breakfast crew.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Thank you Aunt Marg!  I figured the doves and grackles were ground feeders, so they get fed there.  I love reading other posts, it helps a lot.  Thank you.


You are so welcome! Love birds, too!

One thing I overlooked mentioning, Fanci, is ensuring that the area you choose for your feeding station is safe from cats, etc.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Thanks a lot, Keesha.  I will put out niger seed and a different feeder for them.  I will let you know who comes to join the breakfast crew.


To add, Fanci, House Finches and House Sparrows LOVE black oil sunflower kernels (we always buy shelled).

Mountain Chickadees and Red Breasted Nuthatches LOVE pine nuts (yes, how expensive they are), but what pleasure we get out of watching them. Just a little tidbit of info, in the winter months when food is more scarce and hard to get, Mountain Chickadees require a minimum of 10 calories a day to survive, and sadly, many don't get it, but each single pine nut equates to 1 calorie, and having a feeding station for the chickadees to visit helps to ensure their survival.

As for millet, Dark-Eyed Juncos LOVE it!

We also put out crushed (plain blanched, non-salted peanuts), which all the above just love!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

Oh, and how could I forget, we usually get a serious run on Pine Siskins in August and September, and they go googly for black oil sunflower kernels!

One year they devoured over 20 lbs of sunflower kernels in just over 3 weeks! We had over 200! The air is abuzz with their chattering when there's so many, and they're so friendly.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> To add, Fanci, House Finches and House Sparrows LOVE black oil sunflower kernels (we always buy shelled).
> 
> Mountain Chickadees and Red Breasted Nuthatches LOVE pine nuts (yes, how expensive they are), but what pleasure we get out of watching them. Just a little tidbit of info, in the winter months when food is more scarce and hard to get, Mountain Chickadees require a minimum of 10 calories a day to survive, and sadly, many don't get it, but each single pine nut equates to 1 calorie, and having a feeding station for the chickadees to visit helps to ensure their survival.
> 
> ...


Many thanks again.  I will definitely check that out.  Do those feeders that are taller with single perches up and down, feed finches?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> To add, Fanci, House Finches and House Sparrows LOVE black oil sunflower kernels (we always buy shelled).
> 
> Mountain Chickadees and Red Breasted Nuthatches LOVE pine nuts (yes, how expensive they are), but what pleasure we get out of watching them. Just a little tidbit of info, in the winter months when food is more scarce and hard to get, Mountain Chickadees require a minimum of 10 calories a day to survive, and sadly, many don't get it, but each single pine nut equates to 1 calorie, and having a feeding station for the chickadees to visit helps to ensure their survival.
> 
> ...


I felt like I was going overboard with 3 bird feeders and 2 plant bottoms (one is a old iron skillet-small).  There is a house I walked by and every morning they put out bunches of feed and I never saw so many ring necked Texas doves feeding! They have a firewood holder loaded with feed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Many thanks again.  I will definitely check that out.  Do those feeders that are taller with single perches up and down, feed finches?


Absolutely, House Finches will not only ground feed, but tree and suspended feeder feed, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I felt like I was going overboard with 3 bird feeders and 2 plant bottoms (one is a old iron skillet-small).  There is a house I walked by and every morning they put out bunches of feed and I never saw so many ring necked Texas doves feeding! They have a firewood holder loaded with feed.


Oh, no, not overboard at all, the more feeders, the more birds. 

If you do find that you have nuisance marauding cats in your area, you can always make a small bird feeding aviary using 1x2's and stucco wire. That's what we did and it works like a charm.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Absolutely, House Finches will not only ground feed, but tree and suspended feeder feed, too.


I didn't know finches would ground feed.  I guess I am also afraid the other birds will eat it first.  I know that the doves get along with the sparrows, but run off the grackles and cowboy birds.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, no, not overboard at all, the more feeders, the more birds.
> 
> If you do find that you have nuisance marauding cats in your area, you can always make a small bird feeding aviary using 1x2's and stucco wire. That's what we did and it works like a charm.


Oh, ok.  Well, I mainly feed plenty of feed in the morning and then they will finish up during the day and evening.  The feeders have some left over from the morning to last until the rest of the day and evening.  By the following morning, much of it is gone!  I really love finches.  They are colorful, small, and shaped adorable.  So, today I went to find the sunflower seed and it was only sold in the LARGEST bag.  I have learned from experience, that when a new batch of food and feeder is put out, it may take a week for it to be found and others come along.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, no, not overboard at all, the more feeders, the more birds.
> 
> If you do find that you have nuisance marauding cats in your area, you can always make a small bird feeding aviary using 1x2's and stucco wire. That's what we did and it works like a charm.


I don't have the cats in abundance.  Only once, before I started feeding birds, did a cat jumped a couple of times in the grass and caught a baby bird and took off with it.  Haven't seen him again.  Now, when I started feeding birds, there were mice that tried to help eat it.  I got the old fashioned mouse traps (4) and set them all out.  Caught 4 mice in one day!  I kept it up until the mice aparently went away.  Don't see them anymore!


----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2020)

juliet799 said:


> I enjoy bird watching through the window so I put a bird feeder pole outside our kitchen window so I can watch blue jays and hummingbirds real close. That great to see colorful birds dropping by during the day at your house.


    Nice to meet you. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2020)

*I LOVE BIRDS.....DUCKS.....GEESE.....*
Pretty much any with feather coats.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 127367    Nice to meet you. Enjoy your time here.


Thank you, MickaC.  Finally, I come to a forum with seniors that like and feed birds.  I just started this and it helps to have others who have been there and are doing that.  I love watching the birds, no matter how common or uncommon they are.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Oct 10, 2020)

Well, it is the end of hummingbird season around here so I took down my feeders today, I will miss those little birds.

It seems to me that we have far fewer birds these last few years. In particular: the house finches are scarce, we have not had a red header woodpecker in months, the number of doves, and catbirds is way down along with a long list of others. The number of Cardinals seems stable, but overall I am troubled by the decline.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Oh, ok.  Well, I mainly feed plenty of feed in the morning and then they will finish up during the day and evening.  The feeders have some left over from the morning to last until the rest of the day and evening.  By the following morning, much of it is gone!  I really love finches.  They are colorful, small, and shaped adorable.  So, today I went to find the sunflower seed and it was only sold in the LARGEST bag.  I have learned from experience, that when a new batch of food and feeder is put out, it may take a week for it to be found and others come along.


When I first started this feeding birds, I ran into mice as well.  They were caught by my old fashioned mice traps.  Do you run into this?  I guess they like the left over hulls.  I keep the area swept, but once the birds are done, before I sweep, they are running back and forth and I see them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I didn't know finches would ground feed.  I guess I am also afraid the other birds will eat it first.  I know that the doves get along with the sparrows, but run off the grackles and cowboy birds.


That's what I loathe about bigger birds, the tension that can, and does erupt between them at times.

Dear husband built a pen-like structure for our wild birds in order to keep larger birds out and away, and it's been 100% successful. Used to pain me to see Blue Jays bullying the little ones.


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm probably in the minority regarding Magpies. They are one of my favourite birds from my years in Australia. They are saucy and very smart. One flew into the caravan and sat behind me, waiting for a bit of chicken while I made sandwiches. It kept coming back. Cheeky little thing!


You are not alone, I love Magpies and have been adopted by a family of 5 of them. I can't wait till Mama brings her babies around again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Oh, ok.  Well, I mainly feed plenty of feed in the morning and then they will finish up during the day and evening.  The feeders have some left over from the morning to last until the rest of the day and evening.  By the following morning, much of it is gone!  I really love finches.  They are colorful, small, and shaped adorable.  So, today I went to find the sunflower seed and it was only sold in the LARGEST bag.  *I have learned from experience, that when a new batch of food and feeder is put out, it may take a week for it to be found and others come along*.


We buy black oil sunflower kernels in 20 lb bags, and it keeps no problem, so don't allow that to be any sort of deterrent.

Yes indeed, a newly situated feeder won't see the traffic that an established feeder will, and if ever you recognize that a predatory bird is visiting your feeding area, taking down the feeders for a week or two will not hinder your visiting birds whatsoever. When a predatory bird is in the area, smaller birds will stay away, but once the threat has passed, all of your little birds will return.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> When I first started this feeding birds, I ran into mice as well.  They were caught by my old fashioned mice traps.  Do you run into this?  I guess they like the left over hulls.  I keep the area swept, but once the birds are done, before I sweep, they are running back and forth and I see them.


Oh yes, we get mice, too, and dear husband traps them as well.

I find mice activity around our feeders to be more prevalent from fall until spring.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2020)

I will be a bird lover till the earth is no more.
My LOVE, MEMORIES and EXPERIENCE entails my years on the farm.....Memories is all i have, sadly, no pictures......divorced in 2016, moved to town......bird life is not the same......so happy my memory serves me well.

I have tons of stories and happenings......28 years worth.

I'll start with this guy.
Whip - poor - will.
Only for a few short hours that i could enjoy him/her.......don't know which.......spotted this guy from the south window, very early one summer morning......went outside, got as close to him as i could, not to scare him away......he did move only slightly, as slow as a turtle.......learned that they were nocturnal......so he was getting ready for a day of sleep, to get ready for his nite. 
I enjoyed him for several hours that morning.
I never did see him fly, missed that.......they're nature is calling in the evening......not really sure if it was him i heard or not......almost an eerie sound.
What a joy it was to have him, even for that short time.
Never saw or heard him again.
Is a fine line as to have him in our region.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 11, 2020)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 127367    Nice to meet you. Enjoy your time here.


I must ask, on this forum, are you under General Discussions or Pets or Outdoors?  So I can find you next time, where are you?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I will be a bird lover till the earth is no more.
> My LOVE, MEMORIES and EXPERIENCE entails my years on the farm.....Memories is all i have, sadly, no pictures......divorced in 2016, moved to town......bird life is not the same......so happy my memory serves me well.
> 
> I have tons of stories and happenings......28 years worth.
> ...


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2020)

Tish said:


> You are not alone, I love Magpies and have been adopted by a family of 5 of them. I can't wait till Mama brings her babies around again.


@Tish - I hope you are able to take photos of your Magpie family to post here.

I miss your awesome variety of birds. It was magical and thrilling for me to see flocks of parrots and other birds when I lived in SA.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> on this forum, are you under General Discussions or Pets or Outdoors? So I can find you next time, where are you?



Hi there!  
For your general information, you can always easily access someone's other postings,
in any of a few different ways.  
You could click on their avatar picture or their username, and you'll get a box, where you click on their name again, scroll down a bit, and click on "Postings"
to see a recent list.

OR, you could also use the small Search in upper right corner, and either put their username in, or put words from any topic title, that you've been on , such as 'birders" ....

You could also look at your own list of your recent posts, to check back at those topics and people.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 11, 2020)

I especially love listening to the birds early mornings.  I live in the country so there is everything from sweet little sparrows who spend their winters here with their friends the towhees, to year-round finches, doves, bluejays, quail, woodpeckers, hummingbirds, hawks, and others I have yet to identify.  On rare occasions I've sighted Northern Flickers, starlings, and once a Bald Eagle. 

I got discouraged keeping hummingbird feeders.  Inevitably, one male will stake the feeder out as his private territory and only allow his favorite females to eat while chasing away all the other males.

Once I saved a hawk from being killed by the neighbor's dogs.  The bird was in pretty good shape but he was on the ground and the two dogs barked at him and had him surrounded.  My friend kept the dogs back while I scooped the hawk into a dog crate with a broom.  I took him to the local wildlife office and watched while they examined him.  Thankfully, the hawk didn't seem to have any major injuries. They said they would keep it there for a couple of days. 

I had mixed feelings about saving that hawk since hawks are the reason why I no longer have chickens.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 11, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I must ask, on this forum, are you under General Discussions or Pets or Outdoors?  So I can find you next time, where are you?


Outdoors.....fancicoffee13.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


>


That's the call, right on the mark......at nite.....still sounds a bit eerie.
Thanks Keesha.

Seems like my head is overflowing with all the calls of our feathered jewels.

Should have a play button on/in my head.
Then i just have to click.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

MickaC said:


> That's the call, right on the mark......at nite.....still sounds a bit eerie.
> Thanks Keesha.
> 
> Seems like my head is overflowing with all the calls of our feathered jewels.
> ...


We are bird watchers ourselves. We used to make our own suet with beef fat, dried fruit, seeds, nuts etc.
We had blue jays, grey jays, mourning doves, evening grosbeaks, rose breasted grosbeaks, nuthatches, chickadees, gold, house & purple finches, junkos , downy woodpeckers, hairy woodpeckers, northern flickers, the odd indigo bunting, red wing blackbirds, grackles, male & female cardinals.

It was pleasurable feeding the birds but somewhat annoying feeding the squirrels and odd mouse. Later we had a mouse problem because they were getting fed too so we decided to stop. We gave away all our feeders and now only put out store bought suet.

The whipper willow does sound a bit eerie. There’s a certain owl around here who often sings at night that sounds amazing. The chickadees are the cutest and friendliest bird whose song could cheer up the grouchiest of souls.

Nuthatches have more of a squeaking sound.
Years ago I sat under a tree in our backyard playing with one of the dogs squeaky toys. Suddenly I’d hear a nuthatch in the background getting closer.
Suddenly the nuthatch was above me in the branches of the tree, closely checking out the dogs squeaky toy. I think it was pretty certain that our squeaky toy was another nuthatch but gradually flew off.

In the summer I have flowers everywhere including annuals in flower boxes on the deck. We have a few humming birds who come by and feed off them. I love how they can stand still in mid air. So cool. One year, late fall while I was taking my annuals out, a humming came right up to my face light it was desperately trying to tell me something . It’s a deep inner feeling more than anything. I think it was wanting to fill up before the long migration down to the golf of Mexico or wherever they go.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 11, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Outdoors.....fancicoffee13.


Thank you.  A bunch!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's what I loathe about bigger birds, the tension that can, and does erupt between them at times.
> 
> Dear husband built a pen-like structure for our wild birds in order to keep larger birds out and away, and it's been 100% successful. Used to pain me to see Blue Jays bullying the little ones.


How about the finch feeders, do they work well?  I am going to get one and put finch food into it.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> We are bird watchers ourselves. We used to make our own suet with beef fat, dried fruit, seeds, nuts etc.
> We had blue jays, grey jays, mourning doves, evening grosbeaks, rose breasted grosbeaks, nuthatches, chickadees, gold, house & purple finches, junkos , downy woodpeckers, hairy woodpeckers, northern flickers, the odd indigo bunting, red wing blackbirds, grackles, male & female cardinals.
> 
> It was pleasurable feeding the birds but somewhat annoying feeding the squirrels and odd mouse. Later we had a mouse problem because they were getting fed too so we decided to stop. We gave away all our feeders and now only put out store bought suet.
> ...


What a beautiful writing about feeding birds!  I am still going to feed until I reach my want to to quit.  I get rid of the mice until winter, then they come back during the Spring, then they seem to be gone again during the Summer and Fall.  Thanks again for the lovely article!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> We are bird watchers ourselves. We used to make our own suet with beef fat, dried fruit, seeds, nuts etc.
> We had blue jays, grey jays, mourning doves, evening grosbeaks, rose breasted grosbeaks, nuthatches, chickadees, gold, house & purple finches, junkos , downy woodpeckers, hairy woodpeckers, northern flickers, the odd indigo bunting, red wing blackbirds, grackles, male & female cardinals.
> 
> It was pleasurable feeding the birds but somewhat annoying feeding the squirrels and odd mouse. Later we had a mouse problem because they were getting fed too so we decided to stop. We gave away all our feeders and now only put out store bought suet.
> ...


We live in the panhandle of Texas and so far, all we have, are Ring necked doves, Cowboy birds, Grackles, sparrows, and I think that is it.


----------



## bingo (Oct 11, 2020)

we feed and water everyday...its an airport


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> How about the finch feeders, do they work well?  I am going to get one and put finch food into it.


 Niger seeds are fairly expensive and are so small and thin that they often fall through regular feeders so get wasted. A niger seed feeder will stop that.


fancicoffee13 said:


> We live in the panhandle of Texas and so far, all we have, are Ring necked doves, Cowboy birds, Grackles, sparrows, and I think that is it.


Cowbirds. Lol. You probably get more different types than that. Don’t forget the birds migrate so at some point in time you might see birds that aren’t from your area. We get thousands of grackles each spring but they are migrating. Some stick around be most follow the flock elsewhere. Do you have a camera on your phone? Take some pictures of them so you can discover what they are. I could probably help you. We have a pretty birdbath that some birds drink from.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Niger seeds are fairly expensive and are so small and thin that they often fall through regular feeders so get wasted. A niger seed feeder will stop that.
> 
> Cowbirds. Lol. You probably get more different types than that. Don’t forget the birds migrate so at some point in time you might see birds that aren’t from your area. We get thousands of grackles each spring but they are migrating. Some stick around be most follow the flock elsewhere. Do you have a camera on your phone? Take some pictures of them so you can discover what they are. I could probably help you. We have a pretty birdbath that some birds drink from.


Oh!  Ok, I am always taking pictures of the birds while eating, I am inside watching in the morning.  I will try to take a few pictures.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Niger seeds are fairly expensive and are so small and thin that they often fall through regular feeders so get wasted. A niger seed feeder will stop that.
> 
> Cowbirds. Lol. You probably get more different types than that. Don’t forget the birds migrate so at some point in time you might see birds that aren’t from your area. We get thousands of grackles each spring but they are migrating. Some stick around be most follow the flock elsewhere. Do you have a camera on your phone? Take some pictures of them so you can discover what they are. I could probably help you. We have a pretty birdbath that some birds drink from.


We had a VERY windy day today, so not so many eating or gathering on the patio.  I even took down a feeder or two.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Oh!  Ok, I am always taking pictures of the birds while eating, I am inside watching in the morning.  I will try to take a few pictures.


I bet with the various types of feeders out, you’ll attract a larger variety. Taking pictures will help you keep track of the different kinds you get. You can even look them up.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I bet with the various types of feeders out, you’ll attract a larger variety. Taking pictures will help you keep track of the different kinds you get. You can even look them up.


Thanks for sharing and I will do that...taking pictures.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Thanks for sharing and I will do that...taking pictures.


You are very welcome


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> How about the finch feeders, do they work well?  I am going to get one and put finch food into it.


Oh yes, I highly recommend finch feeders.

From the standpoint of viewing, there's nothing like being able to watch your finches feeding at a comfortable height, and with hanging finch feeders, the birds are afforded safety.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 12, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am partially a "birder" or bird fan.  I started by buying two feeders and the sparrows really love those, then I got another one because so many doves and grackles and cowboy birds showed up.  However, they are too big for the feeders so, I put out feed for them on the ground in planter bottoms and old iron skillets.  I also bought a bird bath and keep clean water in it.  I feed them once a day in the morning.  I have seen a blue jay and roadrunner stop buy.  Now, I have my usual crowd of birds that count on coming every morning for breakfast.  Now, I don't know what to expect in the colder weather.  Plus, I don't know whether to put out a bird house.  We have trees around our apartments and we had plenty of baby birds this past Spring show up and get fed by the mother birds.  I just love watching them in the morning and evening.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Here are the ring necked doves that came this morning.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh yes, I highly recommend finch feeders.
> 
> From the standpoint of viewing, there's nothing like being able to watch your finches feeding at a comfortable height, and with hanging finch feeders, the birds are afforded safety.


I think these are Cowboy birds


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I think these are Cowboy birds


Yes indeed, a Cow Bird it is.

Here's a cowboy bird.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes indeed, a Cow Bird it is.
> 
> Here's a cowboy bird.


Very cute!  But these birds, I looked it up and they are called Cowboy birds, not real sociable with others.  But, this one is  a real dude!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Very cute!  But these birds, I looked it up and they are called Cowboy birds, not real sociable with others.  But, this one is  a real dude!


I've never heard of Cowboy Birds before.

Very interesting.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've never heard of Cowboy Birds before.
> 
> Very interesting.


I never have either, and what a name!  But, that is what I found.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

Sorry fanciful. There are no real birds called cowboy birds. What you are referring to are called cowbirds.
They are metallic navy and brown. They are known to kick the eggs out of other birds nests and replace them with their own. They learned this from following the buffalo herds where they didn’t have time to nurse their own eggs so are known bird villains.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Sorry fanciful. There are no real birds called cowboy birds. What you are referring to are called cowbirds.
> They are metallic navy and brown. They are known to kick the eggs out of other birds nests and replace them with their own. They learned this from following the buffalo herds where they didn’t have time to nurse their own eggs so are known bird villains.
> View attachment 127940


Oh my, they are bad guys!  Thank you for that.  And this looks like them too.  I take pictures through the back door in the morning while they are eating and the sun doesn't hit just right to hit their colors and markings.  But, that is them.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 21, 2020)

drifter said:


> I tried to be a birder twelve or fifteen years ago. I tried again six or eight years ago.
> Bought field glasses, camera, loaded up on bird feed. What do I have to show for it?
> An old camera, old field glasses, no pictures. Happy birds and tired old me.
> 
> ...


Sorry your experiences weren't up to par.  Mine aren't all that great just watching a patio at an apartment complex.  But, I happened to notice one of the cowbird's feet was turned backwards like it was broken or something.  I also notice how they  try mating, or squabble about a place at the feeder.  Some of the baby birds can't fly yet and it is pleasant to watch them open their mouths/beaks to be fed.  I like to watch birds and their socializing skills.  and the different times of day they stop by.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2020)

I read, a while back, a wonderful non-fiction book about Birders in the Ramble in Central Park, NYC.  It was called Red-Tails In Love, Pale Male's Story.

It's about the hawks who settled their nest outside a Fifth Avenue Luxury apartment, a true story some of you may remember.  I remember it.  It's about so much more, too.  Well written by Marie Winn.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 26, 2020)

Say, it just snowed here and the high is 20 degrees!  I fed the birds this morning and they seem happy to hang out on the patio near our back door even though the seed is all gone.  I didn't know if to feed them again this afternoon or not so I put out a little more.  The bird bath water is frozen and would freeze again if I put it out.  Do you feed them when they are just hanging out or do your usual schedule? Oh, and I was looking the sparrows over and there are some with a red breast and under the head.  Is that a house finch?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 26, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Say, it just snowed here and the high is 20 degrees!  I fed the birds this morning and they seem happy to hang out on the patio near our back door even though the seed is all gone.  I didn't know if to feed them again this afternoon or not so I put out a little more.  The bird bath water is frozen and would freeze again if I put it out.  Do you feed them when they are just hanging out or do your usual schedule? Oh, and I was looking the sparrows over and there are some with a red breast and under the head.  Is that a house finch?


I top-up the feeding stations whenever I see them getting low, sometimes twice daily if need be.

This time of the year it's important, because the little ones need nourishment to stay warm and healthy. As for water to drink, most little birds fair well, because they've adapted to taking beaks full of snow and allowing it to melt for water, though we do have a heated stainless dog dish filled with small smooth stones for the birds to stand on when it dips right down, and that way they can still have a drink.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I top-up the feeding stations whenever I see them getting low, sometimes twice daily if need be.
> 
> This time of the year it's important, because the little ones need nourishment to stay warm and healthy. As for water to drink, most little birds fair well, because they've adapted to taking beaks full of snow and allowing it to melt for water, though we do have a heated stainless dog dish filled with small smooth stones for the birds to stand on when it dips right down, and that way they can still have a drink.


That helps a lot because, today we got 20 degree weather with snow all day, and tomorrow and the next day.  I fed them once this morning and gave them some more but not all this afternoon.  After the food was gone, they left.  So since they need it, I will feed them.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 28, 2020)

I am putting out more black oil sunflower seed-not in the shell.  It has and is snowing and they seem to really like it.  New birds showing up.  I think they are house finches (red head and breast and the size of a sparrow), and ready for more to show up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am putting out more black oil sunflower seed-not in the shell.  It has and is snowing and they seem to really like it.  New birds showing up.  I think they are house finches (red head and breast and the size of a sparrow), and ready for more to show up.


You're talking black oil sunflower kernels?

Birds go crazy for them! They're going to love you for it, Fanci. 

Try to work out how much black oil sunflower kernels your birds go through each day, that way their food is staying fresh, because you're putting it out each day. Every other day, or even twice weekly is fine, but speaking for myself I like to put out a little fresh each day.

We have a large number visiting right now, and I find they're going through approx. 250 mL of black oil seed each day.

As for our Dark-Eyed Juncos, they've been hitting the finely crushed roasted and blanched (unsalted) peanuts we've been putting out just as much as they do the white millet mix.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am putting out more black oil sunflower seed-not in the shell.  It has and is snowing and they seem to really like it.  New birds showing up.  I think they are house finches (*red head and breast *and the size of a sparrow), and ready for more to show up.


Male House Finch.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Male House Finch.


Thank you for that.  I have a few that really like the new feeder plus the black oil sunflower seed.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You're talking black oil sunflower kernels?
> 
> Birds go crazy for them! They're going to love you for it, Fanci.
> 
> ...


Yes, kernels.  I put out quite a bit of the cheaper mixed seed in the other feeders which they visit and fight over.  But, now I have a new finch feeder, and I put the mixed seed and the black oil sunflower kernels in it everyday.  I love watching them feed.  Do you name your birds?  I have named one, Broken Foot, (he has one) and PeekaBoo (who tends to sit on a chair arm and look in the door.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Thank you for that.  I have a few that really like the new feeder plus the black oil sunflower seed.


Black oil sunflower kernels provide high-nutrition, calories, and energy for birds.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Yes, kernels.  I put out quite a bit of the cheaper mixed seed in the other feeders which they visit and fight over.  But, now I have a new finch feeder, and I put the mixed seed and the black oil sunflower kernels in it everyday.  I love watching them feed.  Do you name your birds?  I have named one, Broken Foot, (he has one) and PeekaBoo (who tends to sit on a chair arm and look in the door.


Awww... so sweet!

We have so many, and with nearly all looking alike, we don't name them, but one name I have given them from day one is, my little sweethearts.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Black oil sunflower kernels provide high-nutrition, calories, and energy for birds.


Great to know.  Have a great day.  See ya on this forum later.  Love your posts.  Helpful.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Great to know.  Have a great day.  See ya on this forum later.  Love your posts.  Helpful.


Love your posts, too!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 29, 2020)

Red-Tailed Hawk Spotted Outside UWS Window
*Red-Tailed Hawk Spotted Outside UWS Window*
Mike Mishkin  March 11, 2020  Community
A red-tailed hawk sighting recently took place on the Upper West Side. Our reader spotted the bird sitting on an AC unit outside of her window, located in a building on West End Avenue between 106th and 107th Streets.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Red-Tailed Hawk Spotted Outside UWS Window
> *Red-Tailed Hawk Spotted Outside UWS Window*
> Mike Mishkin  March 11, 2020  Community
> A red-tailed hawk sighting recently took place on the Upper West Side. Our reader spotted the bird sitting on an AC unit outside of her window, located in a building on West End Avenue between 106th and 107th Streets.


Beautiful.

So majestic looking.

Thanks for sharing, Pepper!

P.S. I was getting worried about you, because I hadn't seen you on the forum in a few days, so it comes as a relief to see that you posted.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Gorgeous photo, Pepper!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Gorgeous photo, Pepper!!!


So inquisitive, isn't it?


----------



## MickaC (Oct 29, 2020)

On the farm.
Was treated many times with sightings of the Red-Tailed Hawk.
Majestic is a perfect description for them.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Geezerette (Oct 30, 2020)

Unusual bird phenomenon here yesterday. We just had about all the snow melted from earlier in the week and about 5 pm a small flick of robins had landed between my apt complex & the one adjacent. I think there were as many as 10 spread out foraging in the grassy areas & drinking the snow melt.  Both males and females. There are a number of trees to roost in, with the leaves still on, sheltering. They disappeared as the sun set and gone without a trace this morning. 
Hopefully on their way migrating. I had occasionally seen that type of thing back east but never before here.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Unusual bird phenomenon here yesterday. We just had about all the snow melted from earlier in the week and about 5 pm a small flick of robins had landed between my apt complex & the one adjacent. I think there were as many as 10 spread out foraging in the grassy areas & drinking the snow melt.  Both males and females. There are a number of trees to roost in, with the leaves still on, sheltering. They disappeared as the sun set and gone without a trace this morning.
> Hopefully on their way migrating. I had occasionally seen that type of thing back east but never before here.


Our robins, tend to hold on right to the bitter-end, until every last mountain ash berry is plucked and consumed, however, failing a proper cleansing of such trees, we usually get a swarm of cedar waxwings late into the fall/winter, that finish-off any last remaining berries.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 30, 2020)

I have a cedar waxwing story from when we lived on a large lot outside of Pgh.We had some very old apple trees that still bore fruit that wasn’t really edible. One fall we hadn’t gotten around to doing our raking and there was a large amount of wind falls under one. One afternoon a big flock of cedar waxwings landed & started feasting on the apples. Well, they must have turned into hard cider because pretty soon the birds were staggering drunk! Hopping, bumping into each other, staggering, squatted down. Still there around sunset, but gone in the morning.
We have occasionally had a robin or so winter over, but not in the last few years.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 30, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> I have a cedar waxwing story from when we lived on a large lot outside of Pgh.We had some very old apple trees that still bore fruit that wasn’t really edible. One fall we hadn’t gotten around to doing our raking and there was a large amount of wind falls under one. One afternoon a big flock of cedar waxwings landed & started feasting on the apples. Well, they must have turned into hard cider because pretty soon the birds were staggering drunk! Hopping, bumping into each other, staggering, squatted down. Still there around sunset, but gone in the morning.
> We have occasionally had a robin or so winter over, but not in the last few years.


That's exactly what happened. If the fruit have been there for a while and or there's been a good frost, the fruit has turned into wine.
Not so much in the fall, but in the spring, the Mountain Ash berries, if there's any left, will be like wine as well, has been a lot of tipsy robins, waxwings, and others. 
Sure hope they called for a designated driver after.
This is a story from my farm days.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


W


RadishRose said:


>


WOW!  What a photo caught in the moment!


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Nov 2, 2020)

These are birds I took care of, and released back into the wild.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

squirrelwhisperer said:


> These are birds I took care of, and released back into the wild.


Awww... what a couple of sweeties!

Love you for doing that, Squirrel! 

How long have you been involved with animal rehab?


----------



## MickaC (Nov 2, 2020)

@squirrelwhisperer   LOVE what you're doing........


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 4, 2020)

squirrelwhisperer said:


> These are birds I took care of, and released back into the wild.


I didn't know that they would live once in contact with humans.  I am glad it worked!


----------



## Chet (Nov 4, 2020)

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Song_Sparrow/id
This website is from Cornell University and it's all about birds. There were too many posts in this thread to see if it had been posted previously but here it is. I just happened to have the sparrow page saved, but you can find others plus much info on birding in general. I particularly like being able to hear the song of the bird you are interested in.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

*Pearl, the last albino raven discovered, was one of the rarest birds in existence*


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Nov 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Awww... what a couple of sweeties!
> 
> Love you for doing that, Squirrel!
> 
> How long have you been involved with animal rehab?


I have been rehabbing since the early 1990's.  Squirrels are my favorite.
Right now I have a chipmunk that I am overwintering


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

squirrelwhisperer said:


> I have been rehabbing since the early 1990's.  Squirrels are my favorite.
> Right now I have a chipmunk that I am overwintering


Awww.... sometimes there are no words to describe cuteness.

How wonderful what you do, Squirrel.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 15, 2020)

Saw the first slate colored juncos of the season this morning, scuffling around in the patches of landscaping gravels at my apt complex.. So winter is really here. They have come back the 3 yrs I’ve lived here, so they must be getting enough to make it worth their while. 
Apt mgt prefers we don’t put up feeders so as not to attract the pigeons that “case the joint” every so often.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Saw the first slate colored juncos of the season this morning, scuffling around in the patches of landscaping gravels at my apt complex.. So winter is really here. They have come back the 3 yrs I’ve lived here, so they must be getting enough to make it worth their while.
> Apt mgt prefers we don’t put up feeders so as not to attract the pigeons that “case the joint” every so often.


So, so pretty Juncos are.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Saw the first slate colored juncos of the season this morning, scuffling around in the patches of landscaping gravels at my apt complex.. So winter is really here. They have come back the 3 yrs I’ve lived here, so they must be getting enough to make it worth their while.
> Apt mgt prefers we don’t put up feeders so as not to attract the pigeons that “case the joint” every so often.


Thought you might enjoy this sweet little article, Geezerette.

I sure did.

https://toughlittlebirds.com/2018/08/13/junco-neighbors/


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks Aunt Marg! Great photography! Interesting about the cowbirds.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Thanks Aunt Marg! Great photography! Interesting about the cowbirds.


I agree, Geez!

I read somewhere that during the mating season, the male is never farther than 100 feet away from the female at all times once she's pregnant.


----------



## Chet (Nov 15, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Saw the first slate colored juncos of the season this morning, scuffling around in the patches of landscaping gravels at my apt complex.. So winter is really here. They have come back the 3 yrs I’ve lived here, so they must be getting enough to make it worth their while.
> Apt mgt prefers we don’t put up feeders so as not to attract the pigeons that “case the joint” every so often.


Juncos are ground feeders. You don't need a hanging feeder. Sprinkle some of those mixed seeds on the ground where you have seen them, probably near some cover I assume.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm in love with wild turkeys.  Their behavior is fascinating.  Their society/flock behavior is very much like humans.   I also like all kinds of birds, even buzzards.  They are nature's garbage disposals.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 16, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Saw the first slate colored juncos of the season this morning, scuffling around in the patches of landscaping gravels at my apt complex.. So winter is really here. They have come back the 3 yrs I’ve lived here, so they must be getting enough to make it worth their while.
> Apt mgt prefers we don’t put up feeders so as not to attract the pigeons that “case the joint” every so often.


I saw a squirrel eating some of the corn in the birdseed.  Don't usually see any of them until the winter/cold weather hits here in the Texas panhandle.  Other than that, it is just the usual doves, sparrows and grackles, and cowbirds.


----------



## john danson (Nov 18, 2020)

I've kept a sunflower feeder in the yard for about 15 years plus a suet feeder in winter and a hummingbird feeder in the summer.Of all the birds that show up here I always look forward to seeing the Rose Breasted Grosbeaks in the spring.I've kept records of their arrival dates and they have always shown up within one or two days either side of May 1st.Considering they migrate from Cuba or Central America ,1400 to 2000 miles away ,to get here in the north ,that has always amazed me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)

john danson said:


> I've kept a sunflower feeder in the yard for about 15 years plus a suet feeder in winter and a hummingbird feeder in the summer.Of all the birds that show up here I always look forward to seeing the Rose Breasted Grosbeaks in the spring.I've kept records of their arrival dates and they have always shown up within one or two days either side of May 1st.Considering they migrate from Cuba or Central America ,1400 to 2000 miles away ,to get here in the north ,that has always amazed me.


Even more incredible is older male Dark-Eyed Juncos (more often than not) return to their same territory/breeding grounds year after year. Talk about having an unbelievable built-in navigation system!

We have both resident and seasonal Dark-Eyed Juncos.

As with all of our birds, I spoil them absolutely rotten. They're my little babies.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2020)

griffon vulture
© Tamara Maria Blazquez Haik


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 13, 2020)

john danson said:


> I've kept a sunflower feeder in the yard for about 15 years plus a suet feeder in winter and a hummingbird feeder in the summer.Of all the birds that show up here I always look forward to seeing the Rose Breasted Grosbeaks in the spring.I've kept records of their arrival dates and they have always shown up within one or two days either side of May 1st.Considering they migrate from Cuba or Central America ,1400 to 2000 miles away ,to get here in the north ,that has always amazed me.


It snowed early morning and during a good part of the day.  I went out and fed the birds anyway, and the squirrel.  The cowbirds, grackles, ringnecked doves, finches, and sparrows all liked it in spite of the snow coming down.  Bird bath was piled up with snow.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 29, 2020)

7 wild turkey hens were cruising in one of the neighbours' front yard today.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

MickaC said:


> 7 wild turkey hens were cruising in one of the neighbours' front yard today.


Is your neighbor a turkey?

(Nevermind! Don't answer.  )


----------



## Lee (Dec 30, 2020)

I so looked forward to once again being able to feed the birds this winter. Bought 3 feeders and 3 poles and different foods for each.

Not one bird visits. The reason is the crows drive them off, seems like the crows leave in summer but come into the park in winter. You do not even see small birds in the trees.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

That's very disappointing, @Lee 

Even though it doesn't change the situation at this time, there is a good possibility that they might come in the future, if you re-start at a different time of the year, 
and with less disruption from the crows.

The smaller songbirds and other species such as cardinals 
might even stay next winter, or come next winter,
if you start feeding them earlier in the year, and continue without break, and they get you on their established route, sooner than you started this time.

Just ideas.
It's still disappointing for now!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

Another thought I have, @Lee 
is that I wonder if there are enough shrubs or plants, for the birds to have some cover to hide in, to go back and forth, from those and your feeders....
Having other plants *near enough to* your feeders definitely helps them feel safe and like the feeding area you create for them.
They dont like to cross too wide open space between the trees and your feeders.


----------



## Lee (Dec 31, 2020)

Kaila, I am not giving up. I talked to the gentleman down the street and he does get a few stragglers so you are right when you say to feed year round. During the summer I noticed dozens of jays at a time on the tree across the street, none now. At the last place I lived we had many varieties visiting, even rare visits from the arctic a time or two.

For now I will content myself with crow watching.....they are birds after all


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2020)

Lee said:


> For now I will content myself with crow watching.....they are birds after all


Good idea. 
If you can possibly enjoy that, for now, and look at it that way, then do it.

Consider leaving out bagels or old donuts or dry crusts, from bread or pizza, for the crows?  

And a large bowl of water,  they truly like to dunk their foods in water puddles, I have noticed, out my own windows!  
They dunk them, before they eat them. 
We do learn from watching most anything in nature.

Btw, it's probably a generally good idea, to put those items, _well away_ from your regular feeders,
in case any smaller wild birds do visit!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 14, 2021)

When this Winter got here, I put out the regular seed, but they didn't come for a couple of days.  So, I noticed the finches and sparrows didn't come much anymore.  I took down the hanging feeders, and just put out seed for the Grackles, Ring necked doves, and Cowbirds.  They are fewer in number but still come.  Some of the sparrows and finches come and I do spread out some on the ground for them.  I will put up the feeders for the smaller ones once Spring gets here.  I do miss them when they stop coming and see the uneaten seed.  Oh, I figured out why they weren't coming, once they were all eating and big hawk came and got a dove.  Just stood there with a foot on the poor thing.  That hawk is probably why.  I had seen quite a bit of feathers around and not knowing why all the feathers.  Hawk!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> When this Winter got here, I put out the regular seed, but they didn't come for a couple of days.  So, I noticed the finches and sparrows didn't come much anymore.  I took down the hanging feeders, and just put out seed for the Grackles, Ring necked doves, and Cowbirds.  They are fewer in number but still come.  Some of the sparrows and finches come and I do spread out some on the ground for them.  I will put up the feeders for the smaller ones once Spring gets here.  I do miss them when they stop coming and see the uneaten seed.  Oh, I figured out why they weren't coming, once they were all eating and big hawk came and got a dove.  Just stood there with a foot on the poor thing.  That hawk is probably why.  I had seen quite a bit of feathers around and not knowing why all the feathers.  Hawk!


Yes, a bird of prey will keep your little ones away, but it never lasts long so don't despair.

We have had an unusual run on Pine Siskins this year. We have between 30-50 that visit daily, and in one big swarm. I don't remember us having Pine Siskins in January, but we've been enjoying a mild winter, so that could be why we're seeing such a large concentration of them.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Well, I am looking forward to Spring so I can see all the little finches and the red breasted ones with a red head.  Plus, I love seeing them about a certain time every morning gathering to eat.  Plus, my water stays frozen a lot this winter.  But, I still love my flock that comes and sits on the telephone wire watching when I come out in the morning to feed them.  


Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, a bird of prey will keep your little ones away, but it never lasts long so don't despair.
> 
> We have had an unusual run on Pine Siskins this year. We have between 30-50 that visit daily, and in one big swarm. I don't remember us having Pine Siskins in January, but we've been enjoying a mild winter, so that could be why we're seeing such a large concentration of them


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well, I am looking forward to Spring so I can see all the little finches and the red breasted ones with a red head.  Plus, I love seeing them about a certain time every morning gathering to eat.  Plus, my water stays frozen a lot this winter.  But, I still love my flock that comes and sits on the telephone wire watching when I come out in the morning to feed them.


You can get an electric doggy dish for the water, that way it won't freeze, but line the bottom of the doggy dish with a few large (ish) flat rocks so the birds can stand on them while drinking.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You can get an electric doggy dish for the water, that way it won't freeze, but line the bottom of the doggy dish with a few large (ish) flat rocks so the birds can stand on them while drinking.


What about those fountain things that are going all the time?  You just set them in the water and they are a fountain.  Would that freeze too?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> What about those fountain things that are going all the time?  You just set them in the water and they are a fountain.  Would that freeze too?


This time of year it would, because it would draw from the dish which would freeze, unless you were using an electric heated dish, but those solar-powered little fountains are great from spring until fall, because the sound of water draws birds in.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> This time of year it would, because it would draw from the dish which would freeze, unless you were using an electric heated dish, but those solar-powered little fountains are great from spring until fall, because the sound of water draws birds in.


Ok, thank you.  They are back this morning!  So glad to see them eating and mingling.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Ok, thank you.  They are back this morning!  So glad to see them eating and mingling.


Oh yes, always so nice to have their company from day to day.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh yes, always so nice to have their company from day to day.


Yes it is.  I had parakeets for awhile, but I didn't interact with them much.  I found them a lovely home.  I love interacting and watching these outside birds more so.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Yes it is.  I had parakeets for awhile, but I didn't interact with them much.  I found them a lovely home.  I love interacting and watching these outside birds more so.


I wouldn't be a good candidate for a bird inside the home, they require unlimited attention and time, whereas wild birds come and go as they please, and that appeals to me more knowing wild birds are free.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> looking forward to Spring so I can see all the little finches and the red breasted ones with a red head.


Those would most likely be either house finches, or purple finches.

Just curious, Are you in northern Texas or southern Texas, FanciCoffee?
The climates would be significantly different, I assume, though I am in Northern USA.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

Marg, do you get those small perky junco's up there , farther North than me?

They are cute ground feeders, who come in our winters.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I wouldn't be a good candidate for a bird inside the home, they require unlimited attention and time, whereas wild birds come and go as they please, and that appeals to me more knowing wild birds are free.


That is exactly how I feel!  I love their freedom.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Marg, do you get those small perky junco's up there , farther North than me?
> 
> They are cute ground feeders, who come in our winters.


Oh, yes, we sure do, Kaila!

The males are so aggressive towards one another in the spring when looking to establish their territory and find a female.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

Kaila. We have both resident Dark-Eyed Juncos, which live in and around our house year round, and we also have seasonal Juncos.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 25, 2021)

juliet799 said:


> I enjoy bird watching through the window so I put a bird feeder pole outside our kitchen window so I can watch blue jays and hummingbirds real close. That great to see colorful birds dropping by during the day at your house.


I love watching them also.  I have two plate feeders on the ground for the ring necked doves and cowbirds and two finch feeders hanging up above.  They start appearing about 8:30 in the morning on the telephone wires and then I get out there and talk to them and feed them.  They just sit up there looking down at me.  So, far I have about 5 different kinds of birds that stop by and feed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I love watching them also.  I have two plate feeders on the ground for the ring necked doves and cowbirds and two finch feeders hanging up above.  They start appearing about 8:30 in the morning on the telephone wires and then I get out there and talk to them and feed them.  They just sit up there looking down at me.  So, far I have about 5 different kinds of birds that stop by and feed.


Sibley's and Audubon are two excellent names to look for if ever you are interested in acquiring a birders identification guide.

Peterson and Kaufman also offer identification guides.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2021)

Credit: Melody Mellinger who says

I have been watching, feeding, and photographing the Eastern Bluebirds that nest on our property for the past five years. Finally, in Spring of 2020 I was able to capture this sweet, courtship moment of the male bringing his mate a tasty morsel; or in this case, a beak full of mealworms from the nearby feeder!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2021)

Snowy Owl in Central Park

On January 27, a crowd gathered in New York’s Central Park to see a rare spectacle: a snowy owl that made a pit stop at the North Meadow baseball and softball diamonds.

Reports of the Central Park owl began to spread on Wednesday morning, and the birder who runs the Twitter account Manhattan Bird Alert amplified the message to over 38,000 followers just after 10:30 am. That’s when crowds converged. Luckily for the owl, the baseball fields it picked that day had been fenced off to let grass regrow, which kept onlookers at a respectful distance. Urban Park Rangers managed the crowd, and just one photographer crossed a line in pursuit of a birds-eye view.



https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/snowy-owl-stops-central-park-first-time-1890-180976882/


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 30, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 147070


Curious to see what Wildlife Refuges was all about, I found this.
Backyard bird feeding is more popular than ever. Doing it right can mean the difference between helping birds and harming them. Learn how and why.

https://www.fws.gov/refuges/


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Curious to see what Wildlife Refuges was all about, I found this.
> Backyard bird feeding is more popular than ever. Doing it right can mean the difference between helping birds and harming them. Learn how and why.
> 
> https://www.fws.gov/refuges/


Thank you for your interest.  A few years ago I was involved with Pelican Island NWR in Sebastian FL [ our 1st NWR created by Teddy Roosevelt in 1903 ].  Working there as a volunteer was time well spent and very rewarding.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)

_I know they are a pest and so destructive but this one is so lazy...don't you think it's cute?_


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 2, 2021)

Incoming Puffin
*richardshucksmith*

http://www.shetlandphototours.co.uk/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 147715
> Incoming Puffin
> *richardshucksmith*
> 
> http://www.shetlandphototours.co.uk/


ROFLMAO!

He/she looks to be on a mission, Mellow!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 6, 2021)

Splendid male Fairywren
*KOOKABURRA_IMAGES*
@kookaburra_images



Tawny Frogmouth
*It’s pretty amazing listening to their strange oom oom oom call, it’s really easy to miss it as it sounds like a far off whirring machine but once you’ve heard it, you won’t forget it.
*


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 6, 2021)

*Blue Fairy Wren From Western Australia

*


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 6, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Blue Fairy Wren From Western Australia
> 
> View attachment 148390*


What a beautiful shot Marie, the boys are much prettier than the girls.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 6, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> What a beautiful shot Marie, *the boys are much prettier than the girls.*


Males are prettier than the females in most species of birds.

Crazy, isn't it.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

It's amazing (and wonderful and reassuring) how many wild birds are out, today, immediately after the ice storm.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2021)

Rainbow lorikeet with pied mutation (Jayde Parrey)


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2021)

double post


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 23, 2021)

Indian Myna bird
These birds are considered a pest and sadly, are the only permanent birds present in my backyard because they chase away all the native birds twice their size. even big crows and maggies.  A neighbour (and many other people we know) traps and kills them so we decided to set a cage trap and actually caught one but the thought of killing it was too much so we let it go.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 24, 2021)

I live in the high desert of Nevada, cold winters and few trees. Not too many birds up here but a few years ago we had a big flood and it filled up the old lake bed that is normally just a one acre puddle. It added sixty acres of water some six feet deep and filled both sides of the road for two years. It was so cool to see all of the shore birds and marsh black birds on the drive home. Ducks of many kinds, geese, Herons, long legged shore birds and swans everywhere. My birder friend said there were fifty two new species showing up on their migrations. 
Last year I put an eight foot wide floor to ceiling bay window in the living room. We have three feeders and three rocking chairs to sit in front of the fire looking out at the birds. We have Mountain Quail, scrub jays, Morning doves, Rock doves and several different colored house finches. The thistle sock has several tiny finches. I know that for many of you birds are common but out here they are few. It is fun to watch and see new ones show up and sometimes there are none and five minutes later they are climbing over each other. Sure beats watching the chickens peck the ground for entertainment.


----------



## Chet (Feb 25, 2021)

This is an image of a Carolina Wren. I have been seeing a pair spending the winter in my backyard. It took me a while to identify since I had never seen them around here before. They hide out in a stand of those tall and narrow evergreens used for screening yards. They are supposed to eat insects which are not available in the winter here, so I'm putting out peanuts which I see them grabbing from the feeder and zooming under the neighbor's shed. I hope they breed here during the upcoming spring. I'll have to get some meal-worms for feeding which should be to their liking.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 25, 2021)

*Rafter And Raptor*:  Although not a "birder" in the true sense of the word, we do feed the birds and often find them entertaining.  One especially enjoyable episode involved a rafter of territorial turkeys upset with raptor who was trying to enjoy his lunch of squirrel a-la carte.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 25, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *Rafter And Raptor*:  Although not a "birder" in the true sense of the word, we do feed the birds and often find them entertaining.  One especially enjoyable episode involved a rafter of territorial turkeys upset with raptor who was trying to enjoy his lunch of squirrel a-la carte.


*The Raptor Won*:  I should have noted that the raptor stood its ground, took on the turkeys and won the day.






The whole episode lasted into the evening.  The next morning, the raptor was still there guarding what was left of the squirrel but the turkeys weren't.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2021)

I saw my first Spring Robins the other day, eating the red berries on my holly bushes. Snow still on the ground.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Rainbow lorikeet with pied mutation (Jayde Parrey)
> 
> View attachment 150410



OMG!  I’ve never in my life seen anything so amazing as far as birds go. That is the most bizarre mutation. So colourful. Now any of my bird pictures will look boring as ever.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 26, 2021)

Grey crowned crane Ngorongoro Conservation Area Tanzania


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

Those wild turkeys above , _got smart,_ in my opinion!
I don't think it would have boded well, for them to attempt to insist!

Thank you @JonDouglas 
Those pictures and your captions were fascinating.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2021)

Researchers from Indonesia and Singapore found evidence of the continued existence of a bird long thought to be extinct. Sometime between 1843-1848, naturalist Carl A.L.M. Schwaner captured a bird, now called the black-browned babbler, on the island of Java. It was the one and only piece of the bird's existence for 170 years, and the bird became known as "the biggest enigma in Indonesian ornithology". Most in the field assumed it had gone extinct. Then, in 2020, researchers Muhammad Rizky Fauzan and Muhammad Suranto discovered a bird they could not identify, on the Indonesian island of Borneo. As soon as pandemic conditions allow, researchers plan to conduct an excursion to the island to investigate further.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

I apologize for the poor quality of these pics, snapped them on my phone after pulling into the driveway.
A bunch of Corellas decided to bless my trees with their very noisy presence.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Watching the winged wonders has been a fascination since childhood. My dad, a Naval aviator, loved seeing the hummingbirds dogfight as they chased each other around the property.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2021)

Inca Tern




Grey Crowned Crane


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2021)

*The finalists for the Bird Photographer of the Year 2021
competition have been chosen from more than 22,000 entries from 73 countries.*

A few-




Fiery-throated hummingbird, Los Quetzales National Park, Costa Rica, by Gail Bisson






Great cormorant, Kiskunság National Park, Hungary, by Irma Szabo






Black and white warbler, New Jersey, USA, by Raymond Hennessy

https://www.bbc.com/news/in-pictures-56654460​


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

That hummingbird picture is stunning.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

I agree, but isn't that an insect picture?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

It’s both!


----------



## RnR (Apr 10, 2021)

Every day a mob of Australian  Blue Faced Honeyeaters divebomb my pool out the back .... very noisy and very entertaining.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (Apr 17, 2021)

I have had my hummingbird feeders up for two weeks and still have not seen a single ruby throated bird. LOL, I go through this every year with them. Eventually we will have one settle in the front of the house and one take up residence near the backyard feeder.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Perhaps some of the stormy or chilly weather has delayed them some, @Pecos 
But keep trying.  They are worth the wait and persistence!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 23, 2021)

A beautiful Acorn Woodpecker – stashing away its hoard in a Granary tree in California.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 24, 2021)

Scotland
A female osprey lays her third egg of the season at the Loch of the Lowes wildlife reserve, near Dunkeld in Perth and Kinross
Photograph: Scottish Wildlife Trust/PA


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2021)

*Barbara Fleming got this magnificent shot of a snowy owl in flight in Canada*


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2021)

*A vulture tries to attack a jackal by British photographer Kevin Nash. 'The fearless jackal chased the huge bird off.’ *


----------



## mellowyellow (May 3, 2021)

Hummingbird; credit Joel Farkas


----------



## mellowyellow (May 9, 2021)

May 9
Today’s Photo Of The Day is “Honeysuckle” by Stan Bysshe.
Location: Virginia.

A trumpet honeysuckle vine opens in time for an early arriving ruby-throated hummer,” describes Bysshe.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 12, 2021)

Golden Eagle
Credit: Mikael Persson



I drove up to a hide in the middle of the night & got there long before sunrise, walked through a snow covered field in pitch black darkness with my headlamp as the only light source. The first day was unsuccessful & I had small hopes on the second day, until I sudden heard something fly above me & there it was the Golden Eagle, 15-20 meters away from me.

Camera & settings used for this photo :
Camera : Sony A6000
Lens : Sony 70-350 350mm (@525mm)
ISO : 1600
Aperture : F8
Shutter : 1/800s

If you are interested you can find more of my photos & the raw/unedited versions of each photo on my Instagram @mdm.perspective 

Source: Reddit


----------



## mellowyellow (May 13, 2021)

A 10-month-old white-tailed sea eagle called Chief is the latest of the extremely rare birds of prey to arrive on the Isle of Wight after the species became extinct in the UK nearly 200 years ago.

The youngster, who weighs 9.5lb and has a 7.5ft wingspan, has been brought from the Scottish Eagle Centre to live at Robin Hill nature and visitor park.

Chief will be looked after by 22-year-old Charlie Rolle, one of the island’s youngest qualified falconers, who will train the eagle to fly and express natural behaviours.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 164836
> A 10-month-old white-tailed sea eagle called Chief is the latest of the extremely rare birds of prey to arrive on the Isle of Wight after the species became extinct in the UK nearly 200 years ago.
> 
> The youngster, who weighs 9.5lb and has a 7.5ft wingspan, has been brought from the Scottish Eagle Centre to live at Robin Hill nature and visitor park.
> ...


Only 10 months old and it already has a 7.5 foot wingspan. Thats incredible.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 18, 2021)

Photo by *Alan Gutsell*

The kea is a native New Zealand bird. It’s also known as the New Zealand mountain parrot – the only true alpine parrot in the world. The scientific name for kea is Nestor notabilis. Kea are currently an endangered species.


----------



## RnR (May 18, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 165704
> Photo by *Alan Gutsell*
> 
> The kea is a native New Zealand bird. It’s also known as the New Zealand mountain parrot – the only true alpine parrot in the world. The scientific name for kea is Nestor notabilis. Kea are currently an endangered species.


Such an interesting bird but so destructive ... they love demolishing cars ... aerials, windscreen wipers, rubber windscreen/door trims etc. No-one is spared including police vehicles LOL.


----------



## Pinky (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2021)

Wow! That’s amazing. What a special person she is. That was truly adorable to watch. They even go for walks with her. A flock of magpies. Super cute. Talk about finding your calling.


----------



## Pinky (May 22, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Wow! That’s amazing. What a special person she is. That was truly adorable to watch. They even go for walks with her. A flock of magpies. Super cute. Talk about finding your calling.


I fell in love with the Magpies' personalities when I was in Oz. They are very saucy little critters


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 22, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I fell in love with the Magpies' personalities when I was in Oz. They are very saucy little critters


They seem to be generally quite tolerant of humans.


----------



## Pinky (May 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> They seem to be generally quite tolerant of humans.


When I was making sandwiches in the caravan, a magpie flew in and was standing behind me, waiting for a tidbit. I threw it a bit of chicken - it flew out to share it, then kept returning. Quite the characters they are 

I loved waking up to their song.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 29, 2021)

well the migration is on,returning birds this year are the lazuli bunting and western tanager


----------



## Fyrefox (May 30, 2021)

I wouldn’t call myself a birder although I do like ‘em.  Right now a hoot owl is really doing his thing.  It’s funny how I can go for weeks without hearing him, then he puts on a real symphony for a prolonged time.  I don’t know if I’m just sleeping through his other sessions, or if the night calls are just occasional...


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 6, 2021)

I have lots of birds feeding, stuffing their bills with food and flying off to feed young


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 6, 2021)

*Anting*

Photographer Tony Austin said he had no idea what he was observing until he enlarged the image on a computer screen and saw the crow covered in ants. (Tony Austin Photography)

_Photographer Tony Austin recently captured a peculiar image of a crow with its wings covered in dozens of tiny black ants and in the throes of what appeared to be a behaviour he described as a "very odd and violent dirt bath." 

The image also captured the imagination of hundreds of devotees to a Facebook group called Picture perfect Vancouver Island after the Metchosin, B.C., photographer posted it on Monday.

_ *……..*_"But a couple of more informed birders were telling us it was anting," said Austin. _

_To experts, anting is something of a mysterious behavior where birds rub insects, usually ants, on their feathers and skin.

Some birds will sit still on an anthill and patiently allow the creatures to crawl freely through their feathers. At other times they have been seen to pick the ants up with their beaks and rub themselves with the tiny insects.

 Sensing a threat, the ants shoot a spray of formic acid from their abdomens or anal glands which gets absorbed into the bird's body *and acts as a natural insecticide..................*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...ooks-like-violent-dirt-bath-1.6053823?cmp=rss_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 7, 2021)

Puffins on the Treshnish Isles which have one of the most varied seabird colonies off western Scotland. Photograph: Murdo MacLeod/The Guardian




Gaelic-speaking Mull Islander Colin Morrison skippers converted fishing boat Island Lass for the family business Turus Mara tours, taking regular parties of visitors to visit Lunga. Photograph: Murdo MacLeod/The Guardian


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 8, 2021)

9 JUNE 2021
Wildlife of Australia. This is part of Wild Australia: Will To Survive
_National Geographic_


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 11, 2021)

Hubby & I enjoy  watching the  birds.
Have two seed feeders that I try to  keep filled in the Summer.
And  two  hummingbird feeders presently out.

We did  have a large flock of  wild turkey  come in  before their mating  season.
Was interesting to watch them  strut around   .

Just noticed a wild  turkey   down by  the wood line.
She may have  babies  hid  in the brush.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 12, 2021)

2 years ago, we had an injured Buzzard come and stay with us. He couldn't fly, so he set up housekeeping in the shed. We were able to hand feed him/her? Later, when he healed, he took flight, but, still hangs around and follows the wife and her dogs on their daily walk. Easy to spot as one wing is still missing a lot of his feathers and has a weird notch in it.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 12, 2021)

On a completely different thought, one must wonder...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 2, 2021)

Credit: Victor Hellros
The great gray owl is a powerful bird, able to cut through tough snow to grab prey.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 10, 2021)

Lockdown buddies
Credit: *lyns_photopatch*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 11, 2021)

*I have a hummingbird feeder and bird feeder outside my window.  I have several hummingbirds stopping by every day and cardinals at the bird feeder.*


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 22, 2021)

*Clever, mischievous cockies*

_



_


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 14, 2021)

“Burrowing Owlet Duo” by smkeena. Location: Near Calipatria, California.

“Two young burrowing owlets (Athene cunicularia) exploring just outside of their burrow at sunrise, taking in the big world that awaits them,” describes smkeena. “As they became more comfortable with my presence, they hopped and frolicked around their burrow watching me watching them.”

_Although this bird can fly and does migrate in certain areas, the *Burrowing Owl* is often considered a less-efficient flyer than other owls due to the fact that they spend most of their time on the ground._


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 1, 2021)

Credit: Jonas Classon, Sweden
"Poised for attack and staring intently, this great grey owl has fixed its penetrating gaze on a vole in a Swedish forest. "On the night of a full moon, I photographed the owl as it raised its deadly taloned foot, with my car headlights adding a little more illumination to the scene," says Classon.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 2, 2021)

Monday morning mood, by Andrew Mayes, taken in Rietvlei, South Africa
A pied starling


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 3, 2021)

Feeding  time


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Wonderful thread!


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 26, 2021)

A pair of glossy black-cockatoos on Kangaroo Island. Photograph: Michael Barth


----------



## Shero (Sep 26, 2021)

What does a birder do? What is a birder?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> What does a birder do? What is a birder?



I guess they watch birds.....


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

I believe Birders are people who bird watch/love birds. I enjoy casually watching bird. I might get more into it if I could see better.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


I remember seeing flocks like that when I was young. I have not seen one that big in many years...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Shero said:


> What does a birder do? What is a birder?


I don't know either, Shero, but regardless, we would have a very loose meaning around here at SF.

I guess just someone who loves birds and wildlife, and who likes to see some bird posts or photo's.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

Come to think of it in Great Britain it might mean girl watching?


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 2, 2021)

Credit: Linn Smith. Location: Oviedo, Florida
“A white Ibis flaps its wings out directly toward the sun to release excess water after having just taken a refreshing bath” describes Smith


----------



## Shero (Oct 2, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I don't know either, Shero, but regardless, we would have a very loose meaning around here at SF.
> 
> I guess just someone who loves birds and wildlife, and who likes to see some bird posts or photo's.


Thanks Kaila, we shall find out together.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

The only 'bird' around here is me with the feathers (chin hairs) I am sprouting.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Could we get a photo posted, of the bird mentioned in previous post # 230, please?


----------



## Shero (Oct 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The only 'bird' around here is me with the feathers (chin hairs) I am sprouting.


Now you stop that Ms Pam. I had to go check my own chin but will not say what I found


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 10, 2021)

*Credit: Mikael Persson*
https://www.instagram.com/mdm.perspective/


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2021)

Shero said:


> Now you stop that Ms Pam. I had to go check my own chin but will not say what I found


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Could we get a photo posted, of the bird mentioned in previous post # 230, please?


This bird is too shy to show her feathers.  lol


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Australian bird calls.


----------



## Chet (Dec 22, 2021)

I have been putting bird seed out now that it's winter but there wasn't much bird activity at the hanging feeder which is out in the open. I have seen activity on the ground though farther in the back of the yard in front of the thick evergreens, so I put a tray of seeds there on the ground and immediately they came out of the cover for it. I went out to re-fill again today and spooked a hawk sitting on the fence, apparently the culprit who was keeping the birds out of sight.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 1, 2022)

There was a pair of Flickers on my back lawn this AM… don’t see them very often  (sorry for grainy pic)


----------



## feywon (Jan 1, 2022)

Not in a formal way, but observe them as i do other things in natural world around. Migratory birds can give clues about actual change of seasons tho sometimes Mother Nature tricks them too. 

 Most year we have humming birds from June to August. Geese stop at neighbor's pond heading south in fall, north in spring. Since neighbors have large fields, Hawks hunt rodents year round. We hear owls more often than we see them. Pinon Jays, Crows and small wren type birds common year round. 3 summers running we  had swallows build mud & grass nests on he vigas of front 'porch'. 

I put seed out and try to keep some unfrozen water available in winter but most of year the irrigation ditch that is between neighbor's property and ours on  1/2 sides serves them well.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

I love those American Flickers.  Thanks for the reminder and your photo, @CinnamonSugar
I used to see them, fairly often, but haven't seen one in years now, I think.  Same location, but too many trees were taken down.

I am very thankful, to still get some of their relatives
downy and hairy woodpeckers, and the red-bellied one, which has greatly increased their range, to be seen up North here, now.

Also, cardinals, and nuthatches, chickadee's, and sometimes, for an exciting change, I see a few Eastern Bluebirds, all of these, are from my window.  Thankful for enough eyesight to see them, and their bright colors, as well as my powerful monocular.  
Saw a large hawk, a few times recently as well. They usually feed next to the water, but come by here, on occasion, at the edge of the woods.

Nice to see you others who are posting on this thread!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I love those American Flickers.  Thanks for the reminder and your photo, @CinnamonSugar
> I used to see them, fairly often, but haven't seen one in years now, I think.  Same location, but too many trees were taken down.
> 
> I am very thankful, to still get some of their relatives
> ...


Awwww Kaila - Shame the 'Blobby Bird' is so rare, you might have seen one of those among that lot too


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Awwww Kaila - Shame the 'Blobby Bird' is so rare, you might have seen one of those among that lot too


According to _someone around here at SF, 
I only see a member of that unusual species, when I peer at the mirror!_


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> According to _someone around here at SF,
> I only see a member of that unusual species, when I peer at the mirror!_


Well you'll have to peer at the mirror more often - then it won't be such a rare sight   
And if you take a photo at the same time - you can share it here and we will all be
able to see it


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 1, 2022)

My favorite bird


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> My favorite bird


Yes!  This is one I mentioned in my post, that I previously had seen *only* when visiting southern USA;
But in recent years, is now a frequent visitor, year round, as far north as I am, near the Canadian border with the USA.
Beautiful wild bird!


----------



## Jym (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes 24/7 365 day birder and have been  a lifetime
Have favorites but as well all birds are just super
Just came upon this site so will have to round up a photo or two
Best to all, keep SAFE
Jym


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Jym said:


> Yes 24/7 365 day birder and have been  a lifetime
> Have favorites but as well all birds are just super
> Just came upon this site so will have to round up a photo or two
> Best to all, keep SAFE
> Jym


Welcome, Jym!   We have many members who love wild birds, and who post in various sections.  Leave a bit of Intro in the Introductions section, and join in on any threads of interest to you.

What part of the world is it, that are you observing wildlife?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 201951


Do you have cardinals in Texas, Pam?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Do you have cardinals in Texas, Pam?


Yes, we do.   I have yet to see one in the Rio Grande Valley where I reside.  Their red feathers would probably fade with the blazing sun.    lol


----------



## Trila (Jan 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Do you have cardinals in Texas, Pam?


Lot's of cardinals here in Arkansas!  There are so many, that I have to shoo them away from the chicken seed after they get fed!  LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

Awwww, wish I could see a cardinal.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

Trila said:


> Lot's of cardinals here in Arkansas!  There are so many, that I have to shoo them away from the chicken seed after they get fed!  LOL


Shoo them this way.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2022)

The one thing I really miss about being in a house, is seeing the birds in the trees. We used to see cardinals and blue jays. They don't tend to settle for long, so, the sightings were fleeting .. and mostly in winter.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

Adam Blyth Photography
https://linktr.ee/AdamBlyth


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 1, 2022)

DAN_MICHAEL_PHOTOS
@dan_michael_photos


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2022)

A hoatzin in Ecuador

Murray Foubister, via flickr, CC BY-SA 2.0 License


----------



## Bretrick (Feb 4, 2022)

I love Australia's birds and take as many bird pictures as I can.
Purple Swamphen



Osprey



Red Capped Parrot


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Awwww, wish I could see a cardinal.


Just for you!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)

I like birds and I often feed the pigeons here in the park. Hummingbirds are plentiful here in Ecuador as well.
But there's something about birds that doesn't often get talked about in polite circles. I'm making mention of it here, now.





Birds ... Why do they hate cars?


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 4, 2022)

As you can tell we have a year round all you can eat bird station in our backyard


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2022)

Tawny Frogmouth
*Credit: LISASKELTONPHOTOGRAPHY*
*@lisaskeltonphotography*


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm still birding around with my chin feathers.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 18, 2022)

This is long time ago but a friend of mine use to nudist magazines from his brother who worked at the fire department JayBird magazine I think it was called?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Just for you!


I know you meant to be helpful, but just fyi, those aren't real cardinals.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 22, 2022)

Love these playful birds


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 22, 2022)

drifter said:


> I tried to be a birder twelve or fifteen years ago. I tried again six or eight years ago.
> Bought field glasses, camera, loaded up on bird feed. What do I have to show for it?
> An old camera, old field glasses, no pictures. Happy birds and tired old me.
> 
> ...


I loved feeding and watering the sparrows and others at our apartment complex until they told me I had to quit feeding the birds.  They said that the hulls were feeding the mice and I couldn't feed them anymore.  I knew we had mice, but I put traps and caught a few.  NO, we don't have a problem inside with them.  So, I really miss seeing all the birds waiting outside for me to feed them.  I still water them in the birdbath.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 24, 2022)

Yes, I even had names for some of the birds, and it was like having to give up a pet!!  But, I still have the birdseed and will use it when it warms up and we go to the park.  I will feed the birds there!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 24, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I loved feeding and watering the sparrows and others at our apartment complex until they told me I had to quit feeding the birds.  They said that the hulls were feeding the mice and I couldn't feed them anymore.  I knew we had mice, but I put traps and caught a few.  NO, we don't have a problem inside with them.  So, I really miss seeing all the birds waiting outside for me to feed them.  I still water them in the birdbath.


I am going to put out hummingbird feeders.  There are no seeds with that and I will enjoy doing that.  What is the best sugar water to put in those that is what the birds love?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am going to put out hummingbird feeders.  There are no seeds with that and I will enjoy doing that.  What is the best sugar water to put in those that is what the birds love?


They like a one to four ratio of white sugar, to the total water.....
Or was it 1 to 3.... I think either is fine, those are so similar.
I would look up any details, because right now,  I am _trying to remember *exactly*_ how to measure and prepare it...

It is *very* easy, though!  I remember that it is, for sure!

It is just my memory that isn't easy. 
I think I boiled the water, and then add the sugar, and let it cool.....that is all.
The feeders hold a small volume, but you can put whatever does not fit, into a jar in frig, for a few days, and then use the leftover, directly.
It doesn't even need to be reheated.

The hummingbirds do *not* need any red or any color in the sweet water!!!
And some of those colorings are bad for the birds!  So just leave it as is; it's the healthiest for them, and they like it as well as nectar from flowers! 

If the weather is very hot, then it is healthiest for them, for you to change the liquid every 3 days, so it doesn't spoil.
No preservatives in it, are best! (_So I did not buy the ready-mix either)

Btw, the feeders themselves, always have red, or red and yellow, on them, which helps attract the birds.  The liquid does not need to be the color, and shouldn't be._


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

@fancicoffee13 
A few of the small hummingbird feeders, separately, are actually better than one large feeder, for them, *if *you find that you want any more than one small hummer feeder.

They can sometimes be territorial and not share their feeder too well, with other hummers, so the larger ones with more than 3 feeding ports, are not worth the extra money, in most cases.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

@fancicoffee13 
Our apartment building is _much_ more accepting of hummingbird feeders than any type of seed feeding, so I *hope yours will be too!*


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> @fancicoffee13
> Our apartment building is _much_ more accepting of hummingbird feeders than any type of seed feeding, so I *hope yours will be too!*


Is the store brand of the liquid you put in them ok, or is there something better.  I want what is best for the birds.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> @fancicoffee13
> A few of the small hummingbird feeders, separately, are actually better than one large feeder, for them, *if *you find that you want any more than one small hummer feeder.
> 
> They can sometimes be territorial and not share their feeder too well, with other hummers, so the larger ones with more than 3 feeding ports, are not worth the extra money, in most cases.


How about multiple bird feeders?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> They like a one to four ratio of white sugar, to the total water.....
> Or was it 1 to 3.... I think either is fine, those are so similar.
> I would look up any details, because right now,  I am _trying to remember *exactly*_ how to measure and prepare it...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> How about multiple bird feeders?


Yes, it would help to attract them to your spot, if you get multiple small ones, and put them near each other, but not extremely close.
That would mimic, their natural ways of feeding at wildflowers! They love to go from one to the other, and back.  

They choose feeding areas in Spring and early Summer, usually when it is still rather chilly, so there's no need to wait till it is very hot, to start getting the feeders.  (Of course, not quite yet!)


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Hummingbirds migrate extremely huge, amazing distances!

So they stop and find places to snack along the way, as well as they have a wide area, where they spend the summer, so there is a good chance to attract some.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> The hummingbirds do *not* need any red or any color in the sweet water!!!
> And some of those colorings are bad for the birds! So just leave it as is; it's the healthiest for them, and they like it as well as nectar from flowers!
> 
> If the weather is very hot, then it is healthiest for them, for you to change the liquid every 3 days, so it doesn't spoil.
> ...


Better to make your own, plus it's simple enough to do it.
Healthier for them!
The store ones usually have artificial color and/or preservatives.
Not needed, and probably harmful to them.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Yes, it would help to attract them to your spot, if you get multiple small ones, and put them near each other, but not extremely close.
> That would mimic, their natural ways of feeding at wildflowers! They love to go from one to the other, and back.
> 
> They choose feeding areas in Spring and early Summer, usually when it is still rather chilly, so there's no need to wait till it is very hot, to start getting the feeders.  (Of course, not quite yet!)


Ok!  Wonderful!  Because, I found some really colorful and beautiful feeders!  Might wait until the freezes are gone though.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Ok!  Wonderful!  Because, I found some really colorful and beautiful feeders!  Might wait until the freezes are gone though.


The colors of the feeders are the best way to attract them, just like a flower garden would!

Definitely no good reason for the colored store liquid.  
They love the sweetened clean water!  And they need the energy for the way they fly!  
(_Their favorite colors are red and yellow, though they do go to other colors as well!  I have watched them do it, with both feeders and with actual flowers of many colors.)_


----------



## drifter (Mar 2, 2022)

I’ve given up my birding, my bird feeding, and my bird watching. I threw out on the lawn for a while but the squirrels ate most of the seed. That became a losing battle.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

@Geezer Garage 
I wonder which species of wild birds, come to _your feeder(s)?
And which type of feeders do you have?

Northeast USA, there are long winters here, too, like out West as you are...but would be some different wild birds, of course.

We get cardinals, various types of finches, chickadees, titmouse, baltimore orioles, some Eastern Bluebirds....flickers, hawks and others....._


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 12, 2022)

My feeder runs the length of my kitchen window, about a foot deep x 4' long. Nothing fancy, just a piece of plywood with a pine boarder around three sides that's been there for almost 40yrs now. This time of year I have Chickadee's, scrub Jays, Stellar Jays, one Flicker, the occasional Magpie, and about a week ago several Lasuli buntings arrived and have joined the gang on the feeder. Will try to get some pics, but I really need to clean that window first. 



Kaila said:


> @Geezer Garage
> I wonder which species of wild birds, come to _your feeder(s)?
> And which type of feeders do you have?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Lazuli Bunting Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology

Thank you for the interesting post, @Geezer Garage 

We don't get that type of bunting here.  I see that it's a beauty.

It reminds me that we used to have colorful grosbeaks (rose-breasted ones and others)  and cedar waxwings.
Our chickadees probably look different from yours.

Have you ever had a hummingbird feeder there?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Search Results for chickadees | All About Birds All About Birds

We have lots of the the Black-capped chickadees.  Do you have one of the others pictured on this link page?
@Geezer Garage


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 28, 2022)

California Quail
Credit: Wild Stream Photography


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 29, 2022)

Seems we have a lot of grackles & cow birds at  our feeder, this Spring.

A  male cardinal & his mate  are regulars.

As of now there has been no band on feeding the wild birds.
Long  piece in news paper  as to why we shouldn't feed the birds,,let them feed on natural  plants & seeds.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Seems we have a lot of grackles & cow birds at  our feeder, this Spring.
> 
> A  male cardinal & his mate  are regulars.
> 
> ...


What I have been seeing, is that it's okay to continue with feeders you already have out, but not to add new ones, due to the bird flu prevalence.
And in addition, if you have any chickens, or backyard or farm birds or ducks, to keep them very separate from wild ones that could come by, so likely one should not have any wild bird feeders, in that case, to protect your own.


----------



## Della (Apr 29, 2022)

We have trees, a bird bath, and feeders, but what they really love at our house are the transom window above our front door and the two transoms above the front windows under the porch roof. Ideal nesting places! 

We usually have a Robin (Miss Priss) nesting there, but this year Mrs. Grackle got here first.  Her clutch should be due to hatch any day now.  It's all fun, particularly when they fledge and come and sit in this window next to my computer.  I'm one of their first sights and boy do they look shocked!


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

A blue tit sits at a lilac branch in a garden in Eichenau, southern Germany during sunny spring weather. Photograph: Christof Stache/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## mellowyellow (May 6, 2022)

A hawk on a rock after being released at the Seyhandede waterfall area west of Diyarbakir, Turkey. Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2022)

While living in South Australia, I fell in love with the Magpies cheeky nature.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 9, 2022)

*Saw  two humming birds today!*


----------



## CrowFlies (May 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> While living in South Australia, I fell in love with the Magpies cheeky nature.


magpies used to sit on my horses backs as they grazed.  theyd picked things off the horses backs.
both animals seemed to enjoy this habit.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 11, 2022)

oh my ive seen two diff squirrels at the bird feed table.  i was wondering if some other critter was
getting into the water. i know the birds like baths.  squirrel takes a long drink too.


----------



## C50 (May 13, 2022)

I was getting some serous eyeballing while mowing the lawn today.


----------



## hawkdon (May 13, 2022)

I have noticed a distinct abscence of ROBINS in my area 
this year...quite a surprise.....


----------



## danielk (Oct 17, 2022)

Lee said:


> I so looked forward to once again being able to feed the birds this winter. Bought 3 feeders and 3 poles and different foods for each.
> 
> Not one bird visits. The reason is the crows drive them off, seems like the crows leave in summer but come into the park in winter. You do not even see small birds in the trees.





Lee said:


> I so looked forward to once again being able to feed the birds this winter. Bought 3 feeders and 3 poles and different foods for each.
> 
> Not one bird visits. The reason is the crows drive them off, seems like the crows leave in summer but come into the park in winter. You do not even see small birds in the trees.


We had the same problem last year, the crows showed up and the songbirds disappeared.  My wife got a pair of dead crow decoys and hung them upside down near the bird feeder. It worked. Crows are super smart and if they see a "dead" crow they will stay far away.
This might help: https://www.gardenandpatiohomeguide.com/the-total-guide-to-dead-crow-decoys/
 I think she did have to move the decoys around every few days though. Now we just keep them in the garage in case the crows make a reappearance. "Heckle and Jeckle" as I call them will be working Halloween duty very soon hanging from the porch.


----------



## danielk (Oct 17, 2022)

C50 said:


> View attachment 221022
> I was getting some serous eyeballing while mowing the lawn today.


Is that a Barred Owl?


----------



## C50 (Oct 18, 2022)

danielk said:


> Is that a Barred Owl?



It is, I see them often and hear them nearly every night, they make some interesting sounds besides the typical hoot.


----------

